

Wikimedia supports American Censorship Day - gbelote
http://blog.wikimedia.org/2011/11/15/wikimedia-supports-american-censorship-day/

======
onosendai
For one of the largest and most important sites containing user generated
content out there, Wikipedia has been strangely quiet on this issue.

Go to eff.org or mozilla.org, for example, and you'll find prominent banners
raising awareness to the issue. Go to en.wikipedia.org and the only thing
you'll find is a huge picture of Jimmy Wales asking for your money. Surely if
they can plaster his picture on every single Wikipedia page for months on end
like they also did last year, they could also spare a day or two to run an
unobtrusive banner on SOPA. Especially since, as Jay Walsh correctly states,
the bill could have "disastrous effects for Wikipedia and its sister projects"

------
willyt
Here's an idea, Wikipedia could redirect to "Sorry this site is not accessible
due to an enforcement action under the Stop Online Piracy Act. (This is a
test)" That would start a debate in the mainstream pretty quickly...

~~~
dapyx
They did something like that for a day on Italian Wikipedia when they
discussed in the Italian Parliament a law which, in the case when someone is
offended (even if the facts are true!), if a website doesn't respond in 48
hours to the request of removal, the website would have been given a 10,000
euro fine.

~~~
toyg
And it was quite successful, the law was basically mothballed.

------
JoshTriplett
If they support this, then why not put the "stop censorship" banner across
their logo like the other supporting sites?

